# Single Female - Moving to Sotogrande



## gadgetgirl05 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm considering a move to Sotogrande to teach at the international school, I'm 33 and would be moving alone. I know it's a very family orientated place, just would like some advice on what life is like there for a singleton.

Additionally I don't drive at the moment, and have been told driving is essential.


----------



## parc4714 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Hello*

Hi There I'm Paul 26 from the i have just recently moved to spain myself from the U.K. 

I live in the Altea area so am not sure of the Sotogrande area. But as a lot of the towns are a few kilometres from each other it would be best to have a vehicle to get around. and go shopping etc. I drive so Its convenient I am living here alone and work here self employed.I am also looking to find new friends preferably English. I enjoy doing sports walking exploring and love this country.


----------



## cllve (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi I'm not sure of your linguistic skills but if you take your driving test in Spain, it will of course be in Written Spanish. If you are fluent, no probs.


----------



## gadgetgirl05 (Mar 23, 2013)

cllve said:


> Hi I'm not sure of your linguistic skills but if you take your driving test in Spain, it will of course be in Written Spanish. If you are fluent, no probs.


Hi Clive,

I've come across a number of English driving schools in the area, and currently live in Central America so have been learning Spanish for the last year, though I am aware of the difference between European Spanish.

My major concern is live for a singleton in the area.


----------



## cllve (Apr 19, 2016)

OK with future driving then. I can't comment on single life, but have in the past had single women ask me if they could join me when I have been on my own in a bar and we have always had a good chat and a laugh. But I do quickly tell them that I am married so no one gets the wrong impression. I suppose it depends how outgoing you are. Start up conversations yourself, you will soon realize if you have made a mistake.

In a lot of expat communities you will soon find singles clubs and you will also have your colleagues to tell you about the area. So good luck.


----------



## Sandy64 (Aug 11, 2015)

When you take the theoretical test on a computer you can choose from about five languages including English. You can also buy an English language version of the manual. For the practical test you only need a few words of Spanish but expect the examiner to only speak Spanish.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sandy64 said:


> When you take the theoretical test on a computer you can choose from about five languages including English. You can also buy an English language version of the manual. For the practical test you only need a few words of Spanish but expect the examiner to only speak Spanish.


Not here you can't!

Also, I asked about an English manual for some friends and was told that they aren't available. Because of this forum, I knew otherwise, but it just shows that some areas simply don't cater for non-Spaniards.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

There are a lot of groups on Facebook from Sotogrande. Perhaps you can ask them what life is like there for a singleton? It's a small community, so it's not likely you'll find someone on the forum that comes from there. Here's a Google search for "Sotogrande Facebook:"

https://www.google.es/webhp?sourcei...6&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=sotogrande facebook


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd say it depends on how you want to meet people. Gibraltar is very close and English is spoken there as it is along most of the coastal areas and it gets particularly busy around Duquesa and Estepona ports, more so than Sotogrande which is more upmarket and a little more expensive. There are plenty of single people in these areas that live and work in Spain and Gibraltar. Estepona is only about 15-20 minutes drive to Sotogrande. As you'd expect, it is busier during the summer months with plenty of holidaymakers clogging up the bars


----------



## gadgetgirl05 (Mar 23, 2013)

st3v3y said:


> I'd say it depends on how you want to meet people. Gibraltar is very close and English is spoken there as it is along most of the coastal areas and it gets particularly busy around Duquesa and Estepona ports, more so than Sotogrande which is more upmarket and a little more expensive. There are plenty of single people in these areas that live and work in Spain and Gibraltar. Estepona is only about 15-20 minutes drive to Sotogrande. As you'd expect, it is busier during the summer months with plenty of holidaymakers clogging up the bars


Hi thanks for the information,

This will be my third move and have previously in Hong Kong and currently El Salvador for the last year, so not necessarily just looking for English speakers only. It's likely that I would go travelling during the summer months when the holiday makers arrive!


----------

